# Cool Website for Walkers



## Trade (Jun 29, 2017)

This is a pretty neat website for calculating walking, running or biking distances. 

I've been able to zero in on my house and calculate the exact distance that it is to walk around my block. 

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/


----------



## MaggieM (Jun 30, 2017)

This looks interesting .. thanks for sharing


----------

